# work online



## dbadge (27 Nov 2008)

I have more time on my hands as business slows and was wondering about working online. Filling out ads etc. Are they all scams? Looking at . They want £33 to get started. Any advice or suggestions would be appreciated. Can you make the money they suggest etc?


----------



## Rois (27 Nov 2008)

I looked at some of these sites a little while back, promising guaranteed earnings of 65k per year etc etc.  I concluded that they are a scam, they want money up-front for training, books etc.  I didn't pay for anything, but I did give my email address to one of them and have been plagued with emails from them ever since.  As they say, if it sounds too good to be true, it probably is too good to be true.


----------



## Smashbox (27 Nov 2008)

Rois said:


> I did give my email address to one of them and have been plagued with emails from them ever since. As they say, if it sounds too good to be true, it probably is too good to be true.


 
I agree and second all of that!


----------



## dbadge (27 Nov 2008)

thanks. Doesn't sound good. Anyone out there with good news, making profit?


----------



## Smashbox (27 Nov 2008)

I think scams like that pull people in by offering large returns on small imputs. But definatly, most of them are too good to be true.

Read some of these scams before you think of handing over any money or putting your faith into working online.

http://www.iamawahm.com/work-at-home-scams.html

Also on the same site, ideas for making money (Not big time money makers)

http://www.iamawahm.com/earning-opportunities.html


----------

